# Bay Area dead end roads



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Some dead end roads I've either ridden or hope to (geez, I've only actually managed one so far)... any other suggestions? Roads that either really dead-end or at least stop at impassible gate / private land...

Any comments on the ones listed?

Ridden:
Marsh Rd off Felter/Calaveras (Milpitas)

Haven't Yet:
Bollinger Canyon Rd (Moraga side)
Bollinger Canyon Rd (San Ramon side)
Cull Canyon Rd (Castro Valley)
Kilkare Rd (Sunol)
Pereira Rd off Alhambra Valley Rd (Martinez)
Briones Valley Rd (Brentwood) 
Welch Creek Rd (Sunol) > does this dead end?

Edit - Additions added from suggestions below:
Mill Creek Rd (Fremont)
Mt Vision Rd / Drake's View Dr (Inverness)


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Cull canyon is alright .. up and down first 3.5 miles then mostly up after that. Light traffic good road conditions. 2 off camber turns on downhill 

Kilkare .. one of my favs (cause I live close to it) . Steep in one section.. narrow in others. Low traffic .. condition could be better but due to recent rains there are some dirty areas. Couple off camber turns you have to watch for.

Welch is awful to me.. very hard 15%+ percent grades. This time of year their could be lots on nats too. Yes it ends or becomes private road. Very narrow and a couple cattle grades. Makes the downhill not worth it since it so narrow and there is cars from time to time. Blind turns

I've done bollinger from SR side a long time ago.. I don't remember it being special though. Nice and steady uphill...nothing really steep. Pretty straightforward

you can try Mill Creek Road in fremont... it's been awhile but it's got some steep parts. Unknown condition since the rains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I rode down and up Marsh Road in Milpitas yesterday, that's what reminded me to put up this post (I wanted to a while ago)... lots of gnats, it is definitely gnat season.

Thanks for the feedback. Good call on Mill Creek Rd, looks awesome on Google Street View.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Mt Vision road (west Marin).


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

Pine Flat road near Healdsburg.


----------



## akropilot (May 22, 2007)

Missing a few amazing climbs in the South Bay
Henry Coe
Soda Springs
Mt. Umunhum
Montebello
Montevina
Fremont Peak
lots of other smaller less impressive dead end climbs.

Have to agree, Welsh Creek is near the top of the 'most painful' list. LowKeyHillClimbs raced there a couple times.


----------

